# Charlie2--Congratulations!



## cuchuflete

*Happy 1000 Charlie2 !!**!
*
 


Thanks for being a fine forero.  I always enjoy your contributions.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Charlie2!!!


----------



## Phryne

* !!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!!! *​ 

(Wow, I'm so inspired today! )


----------



## Artrella

*Charlie, I enjoy reading your posts,  especially those ones which bring the Chinese culture to me... Thank you and Congratulations on your 1000!!!!     *


----------



## Lancel0t

CONgratulations Charlie!


----------



## DDT

*BRAVO CHARLIE!!!​ *

DDT


----------



## Sev

Bravo Charlie    pour tous ces messages, pour tes progrès en français, ton envie d'en savoir toujours plus et comme l'a dit Artrella, merci de nous apporter un éclairage sur ta culture !


----------



## Whodunit

*感謝您的幫助, Charlie 。  ​*​
(Hope it's correct)​


----------



## Magg

Congratulations for your handful of posts

Magg


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations Charlie


----------



## charlie2

Thank you, everyone.   
I have enjoyed myself so much with you around me.


----------



## Kelly B

Uh oh, late again -- congratulations!


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis en retard aussi, pardonne-moi.
Félicitations pour ta détermination à apprendre notre langue et à en maîtriser les subtilités.
*BRAVO, CHER CHARLIE ! *


----------



## LV4-26

Bravo Charlie. Pourtant, il me semble que tu viens à peine d'arriver.


----------



## charlie2

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> ... il me semble que tu viens à peine d'arriver.


I thought the same way too...  Thank you.


----------



## germinal

Better late than never - congratulations Charlie!   

Germinal.


.


----------



## Agnès E.

Lorsque Charlie s'en vient
Avec une question
On se dit : Tiens, tiens !
Voici notre champion,
Le gentleman du forum
Toujours courtois, toujours curieux,
Qui veut apprendre, écrire et parler mieux.
Qu'il s'agisse de champagne ou de recettes
C'est un gourmand de mots et d'expressions
L'esprit affûté, jamais en goguette
Il nous amène au bout de nos explications.


----------



## germinal

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Lorsque Charlie s'en vient
> Avec une question
> On se dit : Tiens, tiens !
> Voici notre champion,
> Le gentleman du forum
> Toujours courtois, toujours curieux,
> Qui veut apprendre, écrire et parler mieux.
> Qu'il s'agisse de champagne ou de recettes
> C'est un gourmand de mots et d'expressions
> L'esprit affûté, jamais en goguette
> Il nous amène au bout de nos explications.


 

Et congratulations à Agnes pour un si joli tribut - tribut pour Charlie et une leçon pour les autres, comme moi, qui ne sont pas toujours assez sage. 


Germinal.

Merci en avance pour vos corrections.


.


----------



## charlie2

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Lorsque Charlie s'en vient
> Avec une question
> On se dit : Tiens, tiens !
> Voici notre champion,
> Le gentleman du forum
> Toujours courtois, toujours curieux,
> Qui veut apprendre, écrire et parler mieux.
> Qu'il s'agisse de champagne ou de recettes
> C'est un gourmand de mots et d'expressions
> L'esprit affûté, jamais en goguette
> Il nous amène au bout de nos explications.


Praise shames me
for I secretly beg for it.     
-Tagore
_(The emphasis is mine.)_
Thank you, Agnès.    
Thank you, egueule, Germinal and Kelly.


----------

